# Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin



## Sailfisch (11. August 2007)

Hallo Freunde des Big Game Sports!

Der Big Game Fishing Club bietet dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal ein Praxis-Seminar an. Als erstes Thema wird man sich mit Marlinfischerei auseinandersetzen. 
Das Seminar wird geleitet von Olav Grimkowski, einem erfahrenen Skipper und Mr. Big Game, Jürgen Oeder. 
Vielleicht sieht man ja den ein oder anderen bei dem Seminar, ich würde mich freuen.



> *Praxis-Seminar: Mit Lures auf Marlin*
> 
> Grau ist alle Theorie! Deshalb wird der BGFC sein erstes Praxis-Seminar zum Thema „Angeln mit Lures auf Marlin & Co“ ausrichten am
> 
> ...


----------



## Tortugaf (11. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*

Klingt interesant:mIch werde mich woll aufmachen nach Müchen:g.


----------



## freibadwirt (11. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*

Wenns Wetter schlecht ist#q:c komm ich auch.
Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


----------



## huuwi (12. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*



freibadwirt schrieb:


> Wenns Wetter schlecht ist#q:c komm ich auch.
> Gruß Andreas#h#h#h


hast du soviele gaeste das du noch wach bist:q oder hat dich der regen geweckt|bigeyes.
hier ist es so elende heiss und ich knechte in der werft.
bis dahin
huuwi


----------



## freibadwirt (12. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*



huuwi schrieb:


> hast du soviele gaeste das du noch wach bist:q oder hat dich der regen geweckt|bigeyes.


 
Nein der Wetterfrußt hält mich wach .#d#q#c
Gruß Andreas


----------



## FalkenFisch (12. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*

Na das ist doch mal ein Seminar mit echtem Praxisbezug, aber . . .

München! Ausgerechnet München!!!

Weiter weg von Hamburg ging´s wohl nicht!

Mal sehen wie ich das so in meinen Wochenplan eingebaut bekomme|kopfkrat.


----------



## Sailfisch (12. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*

Na, das hört sich doch schon mal ganz gut an! Würde mich freuen einige von Euch persönlich kennen lernen zu können.

Bitte vergesst aber nicht, dass Ihr Euch anmelden müsst. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt, da gilt die Regel: "Wer zuerst kommt..."


----------



## Ansgar (14. August 2007)

*AW: Praxis-Seminar des BGFC: Mit Lures auf Marlin*

Hoert sich nach ner runden Sache an. 
Kann natuerlich aus bekannten Gruenden nicht. 
Trotzdem viel Spass dabei!

All the best
Ansgar

PS: paar spezifische kommentare konnte ich mir natuerlich nicht verkneifen

Aber auch die jeweilige Bauform der Lureköpfe spielt dabei eine Rolle. Erklärt werden die Unterschiede von verschiedenen Spezialisten wie etwa den cup faced Lures und den slant heads, bis hin zu den Super Plungern oder den „no brainers“ wie etwa dem Wide Range von Moldcraft. Und dazu gibt es jeweils Tricks und Tipps – vom Beschneiden der Schürzen bis zum Bemalen der Haken.
Hehehe - das No brainer ne Lure head form ist habe ich ja noch garnicht gewusst :q 
Bemalen der Haken? |supergri

Kopf: Die Zeiten von Schäkel-Verbindungen sind längst vorbei
|abgelehn

Danach wird Olaf vermitteln, wie Top-Shots richtig in Dacron gespleißt und Bimini-Twists und Wirbelknoten geknüpft werden. Ziel ist es, dass jeder Seminarteilnehmer diese Knoten dann beherrschen soll.
Plaited Double nicht zu vergessen... |supergri


----------

